# Happy Birthday, Salmonclubber!



## monty (Jan 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Huey and let's hope the smoke keeps rolling!
Monty


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 27, 2006)

May the "Thin Blue Smoke" be with you!  Happy Birthday Clubber!

Jeff


----------



## salmonclubber (Jan 27, 2006)

hey thanks guys

it was a surprize to see this on the forum very unexpected but appreciated thanks again 
salmonclubber


----------



## Dutch (Jan 27, 2006)

Gee salmon I sure feel like a heel-I saw that b-day cake icon next to your name on the home page and was going to wish you a happy one but got side tracked with some personnel issues. I know it's a day late but Happy Birthday to ya anyways!! So here ya go-I hired a DANCING GAL for ya with what I had left of my weekly spending money.  Hope ya enjoy it!  

p.s. This gal has ALL the moves!!  :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## dacdots (Jan 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Salmon.Remember the older we get the wiser we become.On another note Dutch your a sick sick man,although I enjoyed the dance.


----------



## monty (Jan 29, 2006)

Reminds me of a blind date I once had!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Dutch (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Dave, my little brother sent that to me on my last birthday and well, I had to pass it on to someone!!  :twisted:


----------



## larry maddock (Jan 30, 2006)

have a good birthday!!


----------

